# Enlan EL10 Budget Pocket Knife Review (3.4 in, 8Cr13MoV, G10)



## mhanlen (Jul 5, 2016)

*Enlan EL-10 Pocket Knife Review*​
Got a budget offering this time around, in the sub $15 category- that Gear Best provided for review. This is a large hefty folder, that uses basic 8Cr13MoV Chinese steel. It's got a big blade, so you have to hit the thumb stud a bit harder than you might an assisted opening or smaller knife, but the action and deployment is still pretty smooth. It has a cool, textured and milled micarta-looking G10 handle, that's nice and grippy and fits my hand well. The review is short, sweet, and to the point. Feel free to ask me any questions- if you have them. 




​


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for review. Nice to know there are some good knives made in China that are not copies of popular knives made in the US. Are you going to do further testing, such as blade sharpness after whacking some more cardboard?

Bill


----------



## mhanlen (Jul 6, 2016)

Man, it's so hard to keep up with what's a copy and what's not. This may be one, for all I know- but I am currently not aware of it. So I ended up sharpening it, and got it a lot sharper than it came. This is my second Enlan, and both were either dull or sort of sharp. This one was sort of sharp... and it took a bit of work on my sharpmaker- maybe 30 minutes to get it, where I was happy with it. 

I think I may do a segment on how long 8cr13MoV holds an edge. The Ganzos I have are much easier to sharpern... that's either due to the 440C a Ganzo used to be softer, or maybe the 2 8Cr13Mov blades are just a slightly uneven grind. I may do a comparison between the two budget steels. How many cuts before it starts "tearing" the cardboard.


----------

